# A whole lotta smokin today



## Green Hornet (Feb 3, 2006)

Made 1/2 with the homemade rub and half plain for the wifey!
Decided to make some of the Capts. ABTs
ephotohhttp://www.ephotohut.net/tb/030206100639.jpg[/IMG]http://www.ephotohhttp://www.ephotohut.net/tb/030206100639.jpg[/IMG[/url]
ut.net/viewpic.cf

m?pic=030206100639.jpg]
These started at abou9am.
[url=http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pic=030206101508.jpg][img]http://www.ephotohut.net/tb/030206101508.jpg[/url]


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 3, 2006)

Going to attempt the Cobia this afternoon. I have it in a simple salt water brine and will probably just use some pepper. Cook it plain til 145 degrees +-.



A few more of the ABTs and a chicken go on later... 



Stay tuned more Pics to follow


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2006)

looks great!

yes, I remember when I invented the abt.....quite the inspired moment if I do say so myself!

Making 40 of em for the Super Bowl Party.


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 3, 2006)

Even if you did not invent em. You are the first one I heard call them something other than poppers! So it'll stick here at the Hornest Nest


----------



## john pen (Feb 3, 2006)

Just a warning about the "_Captain's_" abt's...Unless you want to start mass producing them, dont share them with your friends. Once they taste them, they'll want you to bring them to every party !


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2006)

This is true...I take em to work and trade em for bras.


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 3, 2006)

Regardless of the name they came out alright!



And the Cobia is on!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2006)

What a feast!  Looks great!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks Great GH!

Captian...don't forget to promote your rum. That's stuff's GoooOOOoood.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2006)

I forgot all about that!  My spiced rum rocks!


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 3, 2006)

I can't leave you guys alone in this playroom without yall getting into mischief [-X 
While you been playin I have beeen smokin...ribs out chicken in!






It is pouring down rain so no shots on the big baby yet.
Cobia is almost done looks good, at least. [-o< 
Pics in a few


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2006)

I did a butt last night with a major rainstorm moving over...still came out good...the rain and wind cooled my wsm down a little bit, but not enough to get me to go out and stir the coals in the rain!

By the way...I didn't come up with the 3-2-1 method for spareribs.
Someone devised that from my 2-1-1 method for babybacks. :!:


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 3, 2006)

As promised...her is how to Chobia turned out



Turned out pretty good. Flaky and moist. Gonna run it over to the neighbors now the rain has stopped. I tried the smaller piece.



Here is the chicken going with the last of Capts. ABTs


----------



## Steve McMurtry (Feb 3, 2006)

hey Cappie,

Could you not , exchange for what is in the bras?

Cheers


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 3, 2006)

can't comment in this section.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice looking stuff GH! Man I love them ABT's.


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 3, 2006)

Chicken is finally done. The rain wreeked havoc with the temperture.



A bunch of happy kiddies! Wifey too, but she will not submit to candid photography. She does NOT luv da pics!


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Do those stamps only come in 37¢ ?


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 3, 2006)

Is it not working for you Joker? I did a preview and they looked normal.  #-o  :badgrin:  :-(


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Is it not working for you Joker? I did a preview and they looked normal.  #-o  :badgrin:  :-(


Sorry, just my continued protest against ePhotoHut and their pop-up's.  I refuse to look at any of those pics and, well, that's all I'm gonna say about it.  Sorry, you just happened to catch the flack.  :-(


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 9, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Green Hornet":3jb07737]Is it not working for you Joker? I did a preview and they looked normal.  #-o  :badgrin:  :-(


Sorry, just my continued protest against ePhotoHut and their pop-up's.  I refuse to look at any of those pics and, well, that's all I'm gonna say about it.  Sorry, you just happened to catch the flack.  :-([/quote:3jb07737]
Thanks for clearing that one up. Being new here, I thought I was doing something wrong.   
Don't wanna offend anyone around here, I kinda want to hang out for a while. :!:


----------



## Finney (Feb 9, 2006)

Don't worry about Joker... Pop-ups scare him. :ack: 
No matter how many times it happens... they still scare him. :ack:


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 9, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> looks great!
> 
> yes, I remember when I invented the abt.....quite the inspired moment if I do say so myself!
> 
> Making 40 of em for the Super Bowl Party.


  Did you really invent em' =D>


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 9, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Don't worry about Joker... Pop-ups scare him. :ack:
> No matter how many times it happens... they still scare him. :ack:


   I'm kinda' scared now!


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 9, 2006)

I gave him "props" for it but I kinda think it went to his head! #-o 
;.


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 9, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> I gave him "props" for it but I kinda think it went to his head! #-o
> ;.


  I here ya' loud & clear =D>


----------



## Finney (Feb 9, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you listen to Cappy... He invented everything. #-o 
Don't get him started.


----------

